# difference between funtime 2010 deluxe and winpcsign pro 2010



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

hello i have winpcsign 2009 basic and funtime rhinestones. i am thinking of saving up to upgrade to winpcsign pro 2010 or funtime 2010 deluxe. i was wondering what is the difference for the two software since they came from the same maker. any help and info will be greatly appreciated. tnx alot.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

To my knowledge, you can't cut directly from Funtime to your cutter but will have to export from Funtime and import into another cutting software. WinPCSIGN 2010 Pro, which I have, will cut directly to any cutter.

I'm sure there are other differences but I don't have Funtime so I can't do a comparison myself.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

You can cut from Funtime, but to a limited number of cutters. There is a whole lot more functionality in the WinPc2010. For the difference in price, go for the WinPc2010. I went the cheap route with Funtime and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I looked at both and wsent with the WINPC because Sandy Jo has some great videos out there to help and it specifically said it would cut to my cutter.. .. So far once you start figuring out the ins and outs.. it has been an awesome software to work with .. and the more I work with it the better I like it ..


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

irish said:


> You can cut from Funtime, but to a limited number of cutters. There is a whole lot more functionality in the WinPc2010. For the difference in price, go for the WinPc2010. I went the cheap route with Funtime and have regretted it ever since.


Can you tell us what is missing in Funtime that you need?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Amandazon247 said:


> I looked at both and wsent with the WINPC because Sandy Jo has some great videos out there to help and it specifically said it would cut to my cutter.. .. So far once you start figuring out the ins and outs.. it has been an awesome software to work with .. and the more I work with it the better I like it ..



Thank you Amanda for the kind words,,,,, I Love my Winpcsign2010 program.

MMM


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

hm... funtime only sells now for les than 100USD. thinking of getting one... or save more for the winpcsign 2010


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

have a look about I have funtime 2010 it was great on my lil robo but trying to cut on my Robo pro forget it it keeps changing the setting back to pen even when I have set to the material I want 

if anyone has any advice I am happy to try it or come across this problem


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Debbies said:


> have a look about I have funtime 2010 it was great on my lil robo but trying to cut on my Robo pro forget it it keeps changing the setting back to pen even when I have set to the material I want
> 
> if anyone has any advice I am happy to try it or come across this problem


You should have total control of your cutter using the configuration in your cutter or telling Cutmaster to use the driver interface. That is if you are cutting directly from CorelDRAW.

Here is how:
1) Click the application launcher.
2) Click Cutplot
3) Click the Layering tab
4) Click Enable driver options checkbox
5) In the condition option pick the settings (Knife setting)
6) Set all the parameters that are needed in other tabs
7) Send the data to the cutter.

If nothing else works set the pen condition setting in the machine directly to the knife setting that you use to cut.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> You should have total control of your cutter using the configuration in your cutter or telling Cutmaster to use the driver interface. That is if you are cutting directly from CorelDRAW.
> 
> Here is how:
> 1) Click the application launcher.
> ...


Thanks Luis

Great Info as always
MMM


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

is there a difference between the 2 besides limited cutters???? and maybe clipart and fonts? do they essentially do the exact same thing they look so similar in the videos that im not sure which way to go. i know im getting a cutter in 2 weeks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

agensop said:


> is there a difference between the 2 besides limited cutters???? and maybe clipart and fonts? do they essentially do the exact same thing they look so similar in the videos that im not sure which way to go. i know im getting a cutter in 2 weeks.


Here's one thing that a customer of mine just told me. She bought Funtime and then when her computer crashed, she had to get a new computer. She tried to install Funtime again and was promoted for an activation code. She called the company and was told that she would have to purchase it all over again because the activation code was only good for one time. That alone would turn me off.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

I have had to reload mine a few times but I did buy the disc but never had to repurchase it but we do have the full version with the dongle


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Debbies said:


> I have had to reload mine a few times but I did buy the disc but never had to repurchase it but we do have the full version with the dongle


I should have said that my customer had bought the $50 version of Funtime.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I have the deluxe with the dongle and have been happy with it. I've had to reload a few times also. I bought the $50 dollar version first and to me it was a waste of money.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> I should have said that my customer had bought the $50 version of Funtime.



Right sorry yeah they hthen have no reccord or so they say of what you have purchased if you do rebuy is it worth burning to a disc and keep a copy of your id key


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> I should have said that my customer had bought the $50 version of Funtime.



Right sorry yeah they then have no record of what you have purchased if you do rebuy is it worth burning to a disc and keep a copy of your id key


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Debbies said:


> Right sorry yeah they then have no record of what you have purchased if you do rebuy is it worth burning to a disc and keep a copy of your id key


They had a record and she had her id key. It just doesn't work. It only works one time so they said she was out of luck!


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

can you import your own designs into funtime??? like i have image of NY state. that i want to create an upstate NY design from. can i import that image to stone with deluxe? or is that only winpcsign?


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

yes very easily all u do then is vectorise it and away you go rhinestone cut do what u need


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

One big difference for me is that I can cut each circle twice with WINPCSign 2010. It makes it much easier to get the holes out. That is to say that each hole can be cut twice, one after the other rather than cutting the whole template and going over it again. It makes it sooooo much easier to weed. Using the StickyFlock makes it even easier. To my knowledge, Funtime does not have that feature. It is definately worth the extra money.
Bonnie Williams
Embroidery Art and Graphics
Kansas City, MO


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

if i had funtime could i export it to eps and just open it in corel and greatcut and do the cut 2 times?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

agensop said:


> if i had funtime could i export it to eps and just open it in corel and greatcut and do the cut 2 times?


Why would you need to cut 2 times? The cutter you're getting will have plenty of downforce for one pass.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

a123bonnie said:


> One big difference for me is that I can cut each circle twice with WINPCSign 2010. It makes it much easier to get the holes out. That is to say that each hole can be cut twice, one after the other rather than cutting the whole template and going over it again. It makes it sooooo much easier to weed. Using the StickyFlock makes it even easier. To my knowledge, Funtime does not have that feature. It is definately worth the extra money.
> Bonnie Williams
> Embroidery Art and Graphics
> Kansas City, MO


Yes, you can turn on multi-cut and cut each circle twice in Funtime.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> Why would you need to cut 2 times? The cutter you're getting will have plenty of downforce for one pass.


Most of the template materials weed easier with 2 passes. For many materials, having more cutting force doesn't make the material easier to cut cleanly. For example, most fabrics and dense textured cardstocks always need to be cut with 2 passes... and you aren't using the maximum force on the machine. It has to do with the fibers stretching and not getting cleanly cut during the first pass. This can be especially a problem when the materials have been exposed to humidity.

In the case of the rhinestone rubbers, two passes can give cleaner separation of the holes from the rest of the template and they weed out easier. If the software will keep the blade down during those two passes, as in the case with KNK and ACS, it especially makes a big difference in weeding.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> Most of the template materials weed easier with 2 passes. For many materials, having more cutting force doesn't make the material easier to cut cleanly. For example, most fabrics and dense textured cardstocks always need to be cut with 2 passes... and you aren't using the maximum force on the machine. It has to do with the fibers stretching and not getting cleanly cut during the first pass. This can be especially a problem when the materials have been exposed to humidity.
> 
> In the case of the rhinestone rubbers, two passes can give cleaner separation of the holes from the rest of the template and they weed out easier. If the software will keep the blade down during those two passes, as in the case with KNK and ACS, it especially makes a big difference in weeding.


I totally understand, Sandy... Thanks for explaining!
I was more asking Adam because I know he will be using Sticky Flock and with the cutter he's wanting to get, he won't need to do 2 passes.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> I totally understand, Sandy... Thanks for explaining!
> I was more asking Adam because I know he will be using Sticky Flock and with the cutter he's wanting to get, he won't need to do 2 passes.


That's true... the flock materials do cut a lot more easily than other materials used for rhinestone templates!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

When I cut my Flock material, I lower my force, now, to 140 However I still cut with 2 Rotations, as it cuts a complete 720 circle.

I have found i love cutting all Template material on the mats, as it saves me a ton of time with Templates.

The mat cutting works so well with the smaller machines,, but also great for the larger ones,, 

When i am done cutting i just take a sqeegee and push the circles in the garbage and may mat is ready for the next design, and a great way to use up small pieces as well.

Adam which cutter are you purchasing? Make sure what ever program you choose it has the driver for the machine you will use.

SandyJo
MMM


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

i wasnt sure if the inability was in the software to cut the circles right the first time or if it was due to the material just being thick. i keep reading people say send 2 passes. thats why i asked. if thats not an issue then im good either way it goes  im getting a clean cut blade no matter what cutter i get (and you know im debating 3) i think they all take the same roland blade lol



DivineBling said:


> Why would you need to cut 2 times? The cutter you're getting will have plenty of downforce for one pass.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually, I cut with 140-150 grams of downforce and still only use one pass and with a design of about 600 stones, only 2 or 3 circles stay on the backer paper. I know everyone has different cutters and different blades, but I found that even going as low as 120 grams of downforce, 2 passes was too much with Sticky Flock. I've been testing like crazy lately with different pressures, offsets, speeds, and blades. I don't have a Cricut or Silhouette, but from what I understand, those are the cutters that may need more than one pass.
That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

agensop said:


> i wasnt sure if the inability was in the software to cut the circles right the first time or if it was due to the material just being thick. i keep reading people say send 2 passes. thats why i asked. if thats not an issue then im good either way it goes  im getting a clean cut blade no matter what cutter i get (and you know im debating 3) i think they all take the same roland blade lol


It actually has more to do with the cutter, material, and blade and nothing to do with the software. All of the cutters you're looking at have more than plenty of downforce to cut through Sticky Flock with just one pass. You're good to go!


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

When I cut Sticky Flock, I use a 60* blade and about 140-160g of force to cut through in one pass. I never have any issues with weeding the holes from the material. I use the GX-24 with Roland's Cut Studio software, but will experiment with cutting directly from the Rhinestoning Software soon.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

i figured that might be the case, but you never know unless you ask. im almost certain im getting atleast a 24 inch cutter. i ve just about ruled out the silhouette since stahls especially since stahls sent me flock to test and it makes more sense economically since there are more materials in the 15/20 range than there is smaller.



DivineBling said:


> It actually has more to do with the cutter, material, and blade and nothing to do with the software. All of the cutters you're looking at have more than plenty of downforce to cut through Sticky Flock with just one pass. You're good to go!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Whatever you choose Adam, We will all be here to help you every step of the way.

SandyJo
MMM


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks sandyjo! i hope to be as good as you all are !



sjidohair said:


> Whatever you choose Adam, We will all be here to help you every step of the way.
> 
> SandyJo
> MMM


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

are you going ot be using rwear or something else?




hi-nrg-joe said:


> When I cut Sticky Flock, I use a 60* blade and about 140-160g of force to cut through in one pass. I never have any issues with weeding the holes from the material. I use the GX-24 with Roland's Cut Studio software, but will experiment with cutting directly from the Rhinestoning Software soon.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

agensop said:


> are you going ot be using rwear or something else?


I've used R-Wear, Corel w/LED Macro, WinPC, and Bling It. Most of the time I'll design in an application, then cut with Cut-Studio. I never really cut directly from the actual application I did the design in.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

im playing with the winpc demo. alot easier to create patterns than i feared it would be.



hi-nrg-joe said:


> I've used R-Wear, Corel w/LED Macro, WinPC, and Bling It. Most of the time I'll design in an application, then cut with Cut-Studio. I never really cut directly from the actual application I did the design in.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

agensop said:


> thanks sandyjo! i hope to be as good as you all are !


You can be Better!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I actually came across this practice over the weekend when I decided to cut an alphabet using my scrap pieces and soo realized this was much easier .. I used the blue material and the green.. Blue did much better when I pulled it off but I didnt do 2 passes I only did one. then took my sqeegie and scraped the circles off. I will be cutting all my templates this way from now on. I will try the 2 passes and see if that even works better. I defiantly like the cutting mat and man it made everything much faster and easier . 



sjidohair said:


> When I cut my Flock material, I lower my force, now, to 140 However I still cut with 2 Rotations, as it cuts a complete 720 circle.
> 
> I have found i love cutting all Template material on the mats, as it saves me a ton of time with Templates.
> 
> ...


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

ive decided to go with the r31 but i am still waffling between knk studio or funtime, Pros: to funtime it that it cuts directly to my cutter its cheaper and you can go from design to stone pretty qucikly. Cons: im playing with the demo of its big brother winpc sign and that thing has friggin butchered importing some of my designs so im a bit leary lol also once it fills it seems a pain to move the design away and leave the stone (yeah i know i can just tell it to delete it but thats not what i want to do all the time) watching the vids of knk it seems to leave the files there so its easier to match up designs. Definately more steps to create a design but it seems like i may have a little more control. But im very new to this all so its the whining of a newbie lol 

[Adam which cutter are you purchasing? Make sure what ever program you choose it has the driver for the machine you will use.

SandyJo
MMM[/quote]


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Can yo explain what cutting on the "mats" mean. What are mats and where to purchase? Is more materials required besides the sticky flock?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

ccolors1 said:


> Can yo explain what cutting on the "mats" mean. What are mats and where to purchase? Is more materials required besides the sticky flock?


A mat refers to something like a Cricut sticky mat. I have one but I never use it. You can cut Sticky Flock right on the backer paper that it comes on. You don't need anything other than the material for cutting.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry to dig up this thread but that is what happens when one does what he's supposed to and searches. 

I have a budding t-shirt business, we screen print and do t-shirt vinyl and transfers (depending on needs) as well as embroider. This rhinestone thing is looking MIGHTY tempting especially given that I already have work for it waiting on me!

So I have a cutter Graphtec Robo Pro (the $950 one, not the cricut type one) and a Hotronix 16x16 autoclam (as well as a 9x12 swing away I picked up at a pawnshop for $100 bucks!). Right now we do everything in Illustrator using the cutting master plug in and I'd love to stay there... just doesn't seem like a real option unfortunately.

So after looking and looking and looking I've come to WinPCSIGN Pro and seems ok... but then I look at this Funtime Deluxe and it seems basically identical from the videos. So given that I have a fairly main stream cutter, I'm not afraid to move a project into Illustrator to cut it... what would I be giving up if I saved $120 bucks and just got Funtime deluxe?

The wife would likely still draw everything in Illustrator and then bring it over to the rhinestone program to flesh it out with stones... unless she finds drawing in the rhinestone program that much better, but after 10+ years of Illustrator, I doubt it!

Thanks, look forward to getting started.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I have funtime and I am looking to upgrade. the big problems for me are fill type, very limited and th ability to draw a project and then separate by color to get weed boxes that will line up to stack sticky flock designs. I don't know what fill types are available in WSP, guessing the same but I know you can separate a design by color.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Is there a demo of funtime deluxe?

I'm curious about this. Can you not make layers for different colors manually? I would assume this is how we would work anyway so if you can do it that way then you can make a "box" that transcends layers and makes the boxes you speak of.

Then again... I've never placed a single rhinestone so I could be completely speaking out of my rear end.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

there is a $50 download that does not require a dongle but you also can't cut from it. I know there s a free demo of WSP out there, just can't find the link right now. 

yes, you can color anything anyway you want. the problem is that you can only cut 1 or all colors. so if you want to make a flag with 3 colors to be able to layer, you have to copy the design 3 times and manualy delete the colors you dont want. my issues have been that IF I create a cut box, it tends to move and jump while I am deleting the layers which means it won't line up after. I can't pick a 4th color for the cut box and say send colors 1 and 4, 2 and 4 , 3 and 4 to the cutter, I have to send 1 or 1234. Just not easy to do. maybe someone has a better answer but I have yet to find one. ALSO there does not seem to be a way to select all of one color at a time. this is part of the above issue for me.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Having problems following you but could be a disconnect of not knowing the software.

In Illustrator, we can group or use layers. Even as a group we can select just what we want to cut (grouping just makes it easier). Then when you go to cut master it will only cut what you have selected.

With layers you just turn the layers off and on.

Ah... I just played with the WPS demo a little more... wow... very limited on those sorts of functions that I can tell.

*sigh*... so what is the cheapest software that does rhinestone fills and can do layers and such like illustrator?


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

yes, you get it, no way to group a layer in funtime. not sure about WPS. if you got to shape, choose engraving, inside, lins will be placed insde your object. there are a few choices in there. after the lins are there, you can select the whole object and "rhinestone" the object. Isans is really the only other fill that works but it does not look that great to me.

Not really sure about cheap software, I am really finding you get what you pay for.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

I have used this as my start up programme found it very helpfull it is pretty basic with some things but others it can save a lot of time and work moving stones about


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if funtime will cut ss6 stones? The reason that I am asking is because I have a sillohuette sd version and I am very limited by which stones I can use. Also, functionally speaking can you do as much as you can with winpc 2012?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

cajerok said:


> Can anyone tell me if funtime will cut ss6 stones? The reason that I am asking is because I have a sillohuette sd version and I am very limited by which stones I can use. Also, functionally speaking can you do as much as you can with winpc 2012?



I can tell you no matter what program you use you can cut any size stone... The cutting ability is really not the software but the cutter... That said an ss6 stone is really no different than any other stone so saying you are "limited" by stones you can use because of your cutter really isn't a true statement... Now you may be limited on the material you can cut with your cutter... That said your SD should cut a rhinestone template pretty easy no matter what size stone you use...

As for FunTime and WinPC Sign.... No WinPC Sign the new versions has features not found in Funtime... Useful ones too...

Before you make the leap... However... There are choices out there... For example you can get CorelDRAW X5 for $50 on eBay... buy the rStones Macro for $50 or DrawStone for $35 and you actually have more rhinestone functions for under $100 than WinPC Sign at $270.00... That said the CorelDRAW solution you can't cut from... But most cutters have cutting software...

It really just comes down to what you are looking to do long term.. For me I can't get myself away from CorelDRAW.. .But for you the perfect solution might just be WinPC Sign... I and MANY others here have a shelf full of rhinestone we don't use because we didn't fully educate ourselves on what the programs do and don't do... So if I can help someone from the same fate and have a few extra bucks in their pocket I'm happy to answer questions if I can help...

Kevin


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Kevin, I acutually have corel draw x5. if I can figure out how to use these programs with my silohuette my problem would be solved.. gonna check out r stones and drawstone now.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

cajerok said:


> Thanks Kevin, I acutually have corel draw x5. if I can figure out how to use these programs with my silohuette my problem would be solved.. gonna check out r stones and drawstone now.


That's a good point you mentioned... With your Silhouette I doubt you can cut to it with WinPC Sign?... Maybe?.. Definitely you would want to check on that first if you intend to cut directly from it...

I had the Silhouette Cameo with Silhouette Studio Designer... With it you can only import SVG files... So you would have to check with WinPC Sign if it can export SVG I believe it can?...

Then use your cutter software to cut... Certainly with CorelDRAW you can export SVG no problem and import into Silhouette Studio...

No matter what program you choose there is no Staples Easy Button... You are going to have to learn how to use it's tools to make what you want to make... 

Being you have CorelDRAW already... Boy I would sure use it and get started with either rSTones or DRAWStone and get your feet wet with those for a minimal investment... Every Rhinestone function in WinPC Sign is in those Macros... The same fills the same selection options... So that's where I would start... Sadly however there is very limited video demonstrations for those Macros so you are kind of left to "figure it out". But there are many people here who use those Macros so they can probably assist some on that.

Rhinestone design is at least half about vector artwork manipulation... CorelDRAW certainly has any program beat in that department if you ask me and more over being it's been around FOREVER... and it's widely used in the industry... Just go to YouTube and you will find dozens and dozens and dozens of videos to show you how to use any tool you are interested in learning... You don't find those types of resources out there for other programs...

WinPC Sign probably has the largest collection of video tutorials on YouTube but really none that show you start to finish on an actual logo or two or three or 20... I would love to see more in depth video demonstrations for all rhinestone software. The more demonstrations the shorter the learning curve for us all.

Kevin


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

cajerok said:


> Thanks Kevin, I acutually have corel draw x5. if I can figure out how to use these programs with my silohuette my problem would be solved.. gonna check out r stones and drawstone now.


You know you can create your design in Silhouette software and if you upgrade to Silhouette Studio Designer you can then convert to Rhinestones. It is really simple. The upgrade is 50.00 normally but they run specials all the time. You can even import a picture to make a vector image. You can import nice clear images and just hit a button to convert to vector image to cut. There is sooooo much that you can do with that software that is made for your cutter. Having said that.....once you have created it in Silhouette you can not export in any format other than Studio. (someone please correct me if I am wrong about that)
Just my 2 cents.

Good luck,
Bonnie


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

cajerok said:


> Thanks Kevin, I acutually have corel draw x5. if I can figure out how to use these programs with my silohuette my problem would be solved.. gonna check out r stones and drawstone now.


You can't cut from winpcsign 2010 or 2012 to your machine but you can cut from funtime to your machine..

The question is how long do you think you will have your current machine until you upgrade because there are restrictions on what kind of cutters that can be used with fun time that is if you want to cut direct from the program...


----------



## Nina Liu (Jul 12, 2012)

http://123*hello,everyone.I am new here.I don't know much about* *"**funtime 2010 deluxe and winpcsign pro 2010".But i want to ask:why do you want to change it?
*


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

I planned on designing my artwork in winpc2012 and then importing the product into silohuette to cut, mainly because silohuette sd is limited. ie.. can't use ss6 stones and the like. Do you think this would work until I upgrade my cutter to find one that is compatible with winpc?


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

from what I here winpc2012 has a few more options than funtime and in the long run when its time to upgrade to bigger cutters winpc will be the optimal choice


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

You are correct, I usually use Adobe product. I found Funtime and liked it alot to play with paper then moved on to the bigger version, did the demo of Winpcpro2010 and found it very powerful for the price. Now I am designing most of what I do in Winpc 2012, especially the rhinestone work. I am still learning the new features and having a good time with it. What you are planning should work with your cutter. Why not ask for drivers for it? can not hurt to send an email and ask.



cajerok said:


> I planned on designing my artwork in winpc2012 and then importing the product into silohuette to cut, mainly because silohuette sd is limited. ie.. can't use ss6 stones and the like. Do you think this would work until I upgrade my cutter to find one that is compatible with winpc?


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

cajerok said:


> I planned on designing my artwork in winpc2012 and then importing the product into silohuette to cut, mainly because silohuette sd is limited. ie.. can't use ss6 stones and the like. Do you think this would work until I upgrade my cutter to find one that is compatible with winpc?


 Again I ask.....is there any reason you don't want to design in your Silhouette Studio software? You can do it all right there and with the Designer version you won't have any trouble making Rhinestone templates for the 6ss stones. It would save a lot of time and trouble.

Bonnie


----------



## blingalatte (Mar 13, 2013)

Can anyone recommend some tutorial videos for Funtime Rhinestone Pro 2014?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Many of the features in winpc2012 are the same as 2014, however there are some missing as funtiime scrapbooking is the lil sister of winpc2012, But funtime scrapbooking 2014 has a cameo driver, craft robo driver, and more, that the old winpcsign2012 does not have,, 
But the new winpcsign2012 has those drivers as well.

Funtime scrapbooking 2014 also has 2 features winpc does not have,

I would suggest going to youtube , i have many lessons on there as well as others.

I will be loading more up within the week as well to youtube.
just give me a shout if you need anything.
Sandy jo


----------



## blingalatte (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks so much Sandy Jo! I will go watch your videos in just a little bit! I have purchased some svg rhinestone files and can those be broke apart in the Funtime so that I can make a mock design without having to create a t-shirt every time?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You bet they can!


----------



## ceo42kids (Aug 11, 2011)

Sandy Jo, can you tell me what to search for on YouTube to find your Funtime tutorials? I am considering that software and would love to see them. Thanks.


----------

